
AFP: N. Korea approves nuclear strike on US - jamesjyu
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5gpuimXzka5inwGnL0c9vZsbQ54fw?docId=CNG.4eb43e27607cb9d4be6b952b88ddefeb.01&utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=4ac7d
======
bertomartin
April fool's day is past...come on people.

